# jcb 1400b transmission problem



## turner4x4 (Sep 14, 2016)

hi my jcb 1400b i think it is 1987-88, when i first start it up it will go in to forward and reverse just fine. but after a few minutes i put it in forward and nothing happens put it in reverse works fine, i can shut it off and restart it and forward will work for a few minute and stop again . i don't see a inline filter any where i would appreciate any advice or where i should start to fix this...... thanks,


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello turner4x4, welcome to the forum.

I found the following comment posted by *horsepuller* on the internet:

"I had a similar problem with intermittent forward operation. The problem with my machine was electrical. The forward/reverse lever operates microswitches that activate hydraulic solenoids on the body of the transmission. I had to replace the forward microswitch; that fixed my problem."
__________________________________________________________

If your problem is not with the microswitch, it may be a defective solenoid mounted on the body of the transmission. Or maybe just a dirty/corroded connection?

GOOD LUCK


----------

